# Zane New Painting Started CS5



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been working on the eye trying to get it to look just right..  I am happy with it so far.. 

This is a lot of fun.. I enjoy doing this, even though it takes forever.. :--heart:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see it when it is done


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Can't wait to see it when it is done


Me, as well.. LOL..


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful. CS is fun


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

rik said:


> Beautiful. CS is fun


Yes it is.. I am really enjoying learning it, and using my artistic talents with it..  Now need to get a Wacom so I no longer need to use a mouse to do this.. :


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

My Hubby, bought me my wacom Intuos 3!!! I have a Wacom!! OMG!! I've wanted one forever and he bought me one.. Now I have to try to finish my Zane painting.. This is how far I've gotten with just the mouse..










Can't wait to be finished!!.. :


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Wow, you're an amazing artist. Do you always work without a preliminary sketch? I can't imagine every finishing something (digitally or not!) without first sketching it out!

Your painting is coming along so beautifully!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I am getting closer to being completed.. I love my wacom.. Now that I am getting comfortable with it, everything is starting to come along.. Yay!! I think I will actually be finished this sometime this year.. LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow, beautiful! Looking forward to seeing it when you're finished.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome. You are talented. Very, very cool!


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! You are gifted! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank You Ladies!!!!.. I appreciate it..


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

My Golden Madison said:


> I am getting closer to being completed.. I love my wacom.. Now that I am getting comfortable with it, everything is starting to come along.. Yay!! I think I will actually be finished this sometime this year.. LOL


just beautiful


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

rik said:


> just beautiful


Thanks Rik.. That means a lot coming from you!!!!


----------

